# Preparing For pregnancy



## TEAM KART (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, not sure if out rabbit is pregnant or not. Caught them "mating" this past Sunday (12/10/06) and immediatly seperated the two buns.

What do I need to do to get the bunny thru a birthing if she is pregnant?

What are the signs of pregnancy?

Any and all info needed! Thanks!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 15, 2006)

I am moving this to the rabbitry area. a

This is the first thing you should probably read: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5541&amp;forum_id=8 

It is pinned at the top of the rabbitry forum.

Count 31 days from when you caught them mating and that is approximately when babies will be due if your doe got pregnant.

At day 28, you will want to give her some sort of a nestbox with hay or stray in it. Depending upon the size of your rabbit, a shoebox might work. It will help if you can let us know what breed your rabbit is.

I do hope that the dad is not larger than the mom as that can cause complications like stuck kits, etc.

When you give the doe the nestbox, I would also start giving her Tums or some antacid pills that are chewable and have calcium in them. I buy the berry flavored ones at Walmart and use them. She will get one per day - I break them in half and they normally eat them out of my hand. This will help her to keep from having calcium deficiency.

Please note that your doe will get most likely get grumpy during this time, she will sleep a lot more than usual, and she will get larger. These are all normal. She may go off her feed a day or two before she delivers the babies...once again, this is normal. You do not need to increase her feed during the pregnancy.

If she did not get pregnant, she may have a "false pregnancy" and make a nest and pull fur around day 16-18 I think. However, she will not have babies.

You will know when your doe is ready to give birth because she will start carrying hay around in her mouth. She may start this as much as aweek early - or as late as immediately before giving birth. When she starts pulling fur for her nest - you know she's close to delivery -although one of my does JUST gave birth minutes ago and she'd been pulling fur for 4 days. (Today was her due date).

Peg

P.S. Let us know what other questions you might have after reading the link I provided and let us know the breeds of the doe and buck if you can!


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 15, 2006)

Not to be too graphic, but did he grunt then roll off or did you seperate them before he had finished? could they have mated before when you weren't there? because if he didn't then she prob won't be pregnant. The only advice i can give you is that even if you doubt that she is pregnant, prepare like she is anyway because with my doe i couldn't feel 6 babies 2 days before birth! and she didn't really put on much weight so always be prepared it is safest that way!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

grumpybabies

Not all Bucks will Roll Over or Fall to the Side, some will just walk away and it only takes acouple of seconds for a Buck to "deposit" or finish his bussiness.So it's very possible that she is pregnant.

Anyway TEAM KART

I'd follow TinysMom's advice,she Is one of our experts on ROand is always a Big Help.

As grumpybabiessaid: act as if she is pregnant, No need to take a chance and not be prepared!

:goodluck



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 16, 2006)

*


:blushan:



*Aww.....wow! I take that as a real compliment! Thanks....right now I can use it.

However, we are very blessed to have several experts on here....one of our most well known is Pam Nock. I just happen to be "living" on the forum lately - so I beat her to the punch lately. 

We also have several INCREDIBLE breeders who aren't mods and yet they pop in here and share their insights too.

But thanks so much for the kind words.....

Peg*

tenacrewoods wrote:*


> I'd follow TinysMom's advice, she Is one of our experts on ROand is always a Big Help.
> 
> :goodluck
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM KART (Dec 16, 2006)

That for all the replies!!!!

Both rabbits are N. dwarfs. The buck (at time of being caught in theact )was 4.5 months old and obviosly smaller than the 1.5 year old doe.

I think I just caught them in the mating process, but since I don'thave a 24/7 camera watching them..who knows how much this has hapened before!

The date "I" cought them was December 10th...I guess time will tell!!

Can a vet do a pregnancy test on a rabbit?


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 16, 2006)

My vet said they couldn't, not a hormonal one like people do, just palpatating (feeling for babies in her abdamon) at 2 weeks or so,but maybe my vet was wrong, i would be interested to know if you can do that kind of test.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

They can actually do a sonogram onBunnies as early as 1 weekand as Pam has said areally experiencedbreeder canpalpitate and feel them as early as 9-12 days after conception.:shock2:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep - I'm an experiened breeder and I am HORRID at palpating - I think I'm too gentle. But I've heard of breeders being able to tell at 10-12 days.

Peg


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 17, 2006)

Can I please suggest an emergency spay? You would have to do it ASAP, but there are so many homeless rabbits already. Here's a list of rabbit vets in CT:

Here's northern:

http://www.mahouserabbit.org/vets.asp

Here's southern:

http://www.rabbitcare.org/

Please think of it as an option. She is also quite old to have her first litter and there may be complications just from that.


----------



## TEAM KART (Dec 28, 2006)

As of today (DAY 18) we have noticed no change in our rabbit. Weight/size has not changed. Personality has not changed. Sleep habits have not changed either.



Just thought I'd update everyone!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 28, 2006)

You will not notice any differences in the doenormally until a few days

before she is due. The kits in the womb grow very quickly in the last

week of pregnancy.

Just remember not to feed her more than she normally eats. If you

over-feed her during her pregnancy she stands the chance of having

fetal giants that are very hard for the doe to deliver. I actually cut

back on the pellets slightly in the last week and make sure they have

plenty of hay. It is also important not to start upping her feed right

after she kindles. She really only needs more feed when the kits are

about a week old. If she is getting too much to eat her milk production 

could go up too quickly causing mastitis or problems with over-feeding the

kits.

Good Luck 

Roger


----------



## TEAM KART (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the input........Today makes WEEK 3 and guess by mid week I will see how she starts acting. I tried to feel her belly today..but might as well feel a lawn mower! I wouldn't even know what to feel for! Anyway......as stated in previous posts...no change to her as of yet!

Will keep all posted on the outcome!


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 7, 2007)

Today marks DAY 27.....No signs as of yet.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2007)

At this point, if you put your hands on the sides of her belly and press in with your fingers (not just your finger-tips) gently, you should be able to feel them kick.If you can't, chances are she is not pregnant. Make sure, eitherway, that you have a nesbox in the cage.

Sharon


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry to be argumentative starlight, but i did that with my pregnant bun loads, couldn't feel a thing then a few days later had 6 babies, not just 1 or 2 hidden ones but 6! lol! just saying don't rely on it, still prepare with nest box etc just in case


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2007)

The easiest way to determine a pregnant rabbit is to palpate...

1) Place the rabbit on a flat surface facing toward you.
2) With your left hand, hold the rabbit firmly (I hold the ears and scruff of the shoulders in a firm, but gentle fist)
3) With your right hand, reach up under her belly from the side. Make a"cup" with your fingers upwards (thumb on one side of rabbit, 4 fingerson the other side of rabbit, belly resting in the middle, palm of your hand).
4) With your fingers and thumb, gently, but Firmly squeeze her belly from just above the genitals right on up to just under her rib cage.Don't be afraid to really dig in there, sometimes it's really hard to feel them in there. You will be feeling for any large round "balls".Easiest description of the feel of a 14-20 day fetus in the womb is a grape. Feels firm, but slightly squishy... and depending on how far along she is, it could even be that size. 

Some rabbits will tense up and try to get away at first, but be patient and persistant... One way or another, you need to find out if there's anything in there.

Now, since you said she has been with a buck about27daysago, full term fetus's are larger and instead of feeling for the "Grapes", you'llbe feeling for heads...Think of a Large Jawbreaker.

Hope this helps, Good Luck!

~Sunshine


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 9, 2007)

Well.....the past day she has been grumpy and won't let me pick her up...then this morning she started pulling hair and putting it in her nest box.......so I think we all know what that means!



Today is day 29


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like babies! i can't wait to hear how it all goes


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 10, 2007)

Day 30...she only pulled a cotton ball (if gathered up) size of hair yesterday...then she burried it!She has not pulled anymore since.

She's making a mess with that nest box! Shavings andhay everywhere!!!

We'll see what happens!


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 11, 2007)

Day 31 (as of 12 noon today).....still no babies.......no more hair pulling either.....


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 12, 2007)

What news over yonder window breaks? or something Shakespere an like that lol


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 12, 2007)

*grumpybabies wrote:*


> What news over yonder window breaks? or somethingShakesperean like that lol


I don't know any Shakespere (sp?)....But I do know it's day 32 and no babies yet!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 12, 2007)

*grumpybabies wrote:*


> Sorry to be argumentative starlight, but i did that with my pregnant bun loads, couldn't feel a thing then a few days later had 6 babies, not just 1 or 2 hidden ones but 6! i could just be useless though lol! just saying don't rely on it, still prepare with nest box etc just in case




Not argumentative at all. For some does, they can hide themup in the ribs. Most of the time it works. I don't rely on it at all as I can pretty much tell from day 14. 

Sharon


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 13, 2007)

How many days past the 31st day can I safely say our rabbit is not going to have a litter?

I'm at day 33 today. Thanks!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jan 13, 2007)

Personally, especially if you aren't experienced with palpating... I'd take her into the vet.

What concerns me is the fact that she DID begin pulling fur right around her due date... I'd get her looked at for the possibility of a stuck kit.

~Sunshine


----------



## TEAM KART (Jan 14, 2007)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote:*


> Personally, especially if you aren't experienced with palpating... I'd take her into the vet.
> 
> What concerns me is the fact that she DID begin pulling fur right around her due date... I'd get her looked at for the possibility of a stuck kit.
> 
> ~Sunshine


 

Being day 34 and now concerned about a stuck kit per your quote......I may arrange a vet visit.

Some things I will note is that she had a litter this past July so this is NOT here first.

She's hopping around and as friendly as ever the past 4 days.

She never gained any weight or size. She did have a day or two of being a little grumpy, but that is sorta the way she is anyway. 

She did pull that small amout of fur but that was it.

Eating habits have not changed nor did I change her food amounts either.

That's it!

Day 34, not kits.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

So you never got any babies then?


----------

